# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ηλεκτρική Κουζίνα > [Pitsos] Ματια κεραμικης εστιας

## sirkostas

καλησπερα,

 πρωτη επαφη με κεραμικη κουζινα (Pitsos PHCB154K55 Inox) και εχω την εξης απορια/φοβο. ανοιγω ενα ματι (οποιοδήποτε μάτι και σε οποιαδήποτε σκάλα-εχει επιλογη 1-9).κοκκινιζει κανονικά το ματι και αρχιζει να ζεσταινεται.
Μετα απο 10-15 δευτερολεπτα ακουγεται ενα τικ και κλεινει-ξεκοκκινιζει. μετα απο 5 σεκ ακούγεται παλι τικ και  ξαναανοιγει.μετα απο 5 παλι το ιδιο. Ανοιγοκλείνει λοιπόν συνεχεια για όση ώρα λειτουργω το μάτι (ειτε με σκεύος πάνω, ειτε οχι). Ο φοβος μου ειναι οτι ανοιγοκλεινει το ματι* σε τοσο μικρα χρονικα διαστηματα* και δεν γνωρίζω αν ετσι πρεπει να γινεται. όσους εχω ρωτησει μου ειπαν οτι συμβαινει αυτο λογω θερμοστατη αλλα οχι τοσο συχνα!

ευχαριστώ

----------

